# Nikon D800 / D800e First Comparison



## Astro (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/nikon_d800_d800e_first_comparison.shtml


----------



## psolberg (May 7, 2012)

800E on my list for 2013 now


----------



## Aglet (May 8, 2012)

psolberg said:


> 800E on my list for 2013 now



+1
I've been convinced that the pixel-level micro-contrast improvement of the D800e is what I'm after for maximum image quality performance for landscape work. I just changed my order yesterday from D800 to D800e. Well, actually, I have both on order.


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 8, 2012)

Looks like a small but noticeable improvement in sharpness/resolution on the D800e, nice. Maybe we'll find that as a trend going forward (in a few years when the next versions of XD come out) on Canon, or at least have it as an option. Or maybe it'll be an option (or the only option) for the rumored high MP FF Canon, whenever that might come out.


----------

